# Roth Metal Flake



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

I've seen some posts here that are lookin bad on the metal flake.. this product has been out for 5 years and is larger in production now than ever,but that doesn't mean that we're not concerned with bad forum hype..this is Kirks Starliner..It has close to 2 pounds of Roth Flake and has won many awards in the past year..If the product cost 2 to 3 dollars more than the lowest thing on e bay,it doesn't mean its a ripoff..the product works well and has lots of coverage in magazines around the world ....

http://www.kustomrama.com/images/thumb/2/2...-starliner2.jpg


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Kirk's Starliner is the shit! After seeing the build up thread when he painted that beauty and how well it turned out, I wouldn't use anything other than Roth Flake.

In the world of lowriding there are to many that just think the more they can say they spent, the better it is.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 15, 2006)

I have use Roth flake the best that I have used and customer service in top notch. just my .02


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the Support..Tech questions or product info call the store...510 706 3200 or 510 651 1914..Steven


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ive used it on many cars, I think its great.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

but then again, I have never met a flake I didnt like.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Aug 5 2009, 01:07 AM~14679549
> *I've seen some posts here that are lookin bad on the metal flake.. this product has been out for 5 years and is larger in production now than ever,but that doesn't mean that we're not concerned with bad forum hype..this is Kirks Starliner..It has close to 2 pounds of Roth Flake and has won many awards in the past year..If the product cost 2  to 3 dollars more than the lowest thing on e bay,it doesn't mean its a ripoff..the product works well and has lots of coverage in magazines around the world ....
> 
> http://www.kustomrama.com/images/thumb/2/2...-starliner2.jpg
> ...


man steven dont trip since the first time i dealt wit yaw i was hooked yaw gave me some great advice and lead me in the right direction. i think yaw have great product. i bought 2 lbs of flake from you guys and da flake buster about 2yrs go. heres some pics .



















heres da gun in action wit a lil flake


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2009, 07:35 PM~14688051
> *man steven dont trip since the first time i dealt wit yaw i was hooked yaw gave me some great advice and lead me in the right direction. i think yaw have great product.  i bought 2 lbs of flake from you guys and da flake buster  about 2yrs go. heres some pics .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good to me


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea ..I remember talking to you about this..I'm glad it worked out!!...Thanks Steven


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

maybe not so good for me , i recently did a cutlass for a acustie and it looked beautiful wen i pulled it out the booth. color was fushia base and lots of voilet flake in 2 sizes and some baby color change silver . one month later after sun whole cars worth of flake all looks silver now, guess im gonna have to candy over it , this wasnt in the origanal plan and its costly to the customer.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 7 2009, 09:14 AM~14701713
> *maybe not so good for me , i recently did a cutlass for a acustie and it looked beautiful wen i pulled it out the booth. color was fushia base and lots of voilet flake in 2 sizes and some baby color change silver . one month later after sun whole cars worth of flake all looks silver now, guess im gonna have to candy over it , this wasnt in the origanal plan and its costly to the customer.
> *


WHAT KIND OF CLEAR DID U USE????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Aug 7 2009, 08:19 AM~14701400
> *Yea  ..I remember talking to you about this..I'm glad it worked out!!...Thanks Steven
> *


hell yeah i worked out i might have gone a lil overboard on the amount of flake i bought but shit i can always use flake at home for bikes and other things


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 5 2009, 06:52 PM~14687563
> *but then again, I have never met a flake I didnt like.
> *


***... 






















you didnt say no ****


****


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 06:51 PM~14705937
> ****...
> you didnt say no ****
> ****
> *


 :0 busted!


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 7 2009, 07:14 AM~14701713
> *maybe not so good for me , i recently did a cutlass for a acustie and it looked beautiful wen i pulled it out the booth. color was fushia base and lots of voilet flake in 2 sizes and some baby color change silver . one month later after sun whole cars worth of flake all looks silver now, guess im gonna have to candy over it , this wasnt in the origanal plan and its costly to the customer.
> *


Yes..This is Stacks Deal..The recent issue..I just heard that you guys painted the car..He called you up to ask on the reducer that you put in the product paint as he didn't buy any from me..He spoke to you guys in front of me in the store and no one could tell him at the shop what you used...Did you use omni anything or maybe reactive reducer???.. just curious..I put the flake in lacquer thinner in the sun for days until evaporation with no issues...I'm flaking a surfboard and I'm going to spray out the color he brought back ..I can't imagine he wouldn't be stoked about kandying the car as it would look 10 times better then what I saw...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 05:51 PM~14705937
> ****...
> you didnt say no ****
> ****
> *


caught me slippin :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Aug 8 2009, 06:50 AM~14708926
> *Yes..This is Stacks Deal..The recent issue..I just heard that you guys painted the car..He called you up to ask on the reducer that you put in the product paint as he didn't buy any from me..He spoke to you guys in front of me in the store and no one could tell him at the shop what you used...Did you use omni anything or maybe reactive reducer???.. just curious..I put the flake in lacquer thinner in the sun for days until evaporation with no issues...I'm flaking a surfboard and I'm going to spray out the color he brought back ..I can't imagine he wouldn't be stoked about kandying the car as it would look 10 times better then what I saw...
> *





i have 3 questions here and i'm not hating just wondering


1 why does the type of reducer matter?

2 are your flakes not compatable with omni reducers?

3 why would the customer want to pay more money if what he originally wanted didn't "turn out" right?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 8 2009, 07:58 AM~14710471
> *caught me slippin :angry:
> *


ahaahahahhhaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 8 2009, 12:17 PM~14711939
> *i have 3 questions here and i'm not hating just wondering
> 1  why does the type of reducer matter?
> 
> ...


your right bro, 
flake is flake,
it shouldn't matter if u use $30 clear or $300 clear 
fucked up thing is flake jobs aint cheap


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 8 2009, 01:17 PM~14711939
> *i have 3 questions here and i'm not hating just wondering
> 1  why does the type of reducer matter?
> 
> ...


x2
x2
x2


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 8 2009, 03:17 PM~14711939
> *i have 3 questions here and i'm not hating just wondering
> 1  why does the type of reducer matter?
> 
> ...


X2
I'm close to painting my Caprice and my base, clear, reducer is omni. I have used omni reducer with the bad azz blue and the cherry pie with no problems so :dunno:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

No Problem.....You have to realize that chemicals are complex and I wouldn't recommend putting reactive reducer DRR in dupont paint or non related products...We have no issues with omni but I've heard some stories at sema about a different line,with omni and having issues,I can't go further on that...mixing products that are non compatable could create problems...30 dollar clear and 300 dollar clear might not perform or act the same..I can always tell a difference myself between low dollar clear,doesn't mean I wouldn't use it...I sell 4 brands between 69.00 to 89.00 complete..some clear doesn't have uv protection at all.. uv protection stops fade.....If I was doing my own project with kandy or flake I would use a uv protected clear...I'm asking questions because I have no answers to a one month fade,never heard of one or seen it till now....I'm going to shoot the store sign in the freekin fushia..I've sold that product for 5 years .. I'll shoot this surfboard and let it sit in the rays...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Omni has No U.V protection,this info was paased on to me by thier paint rep(the guy I used to run a shop with was a PPG/Omni platinum distributor).I'd only use Omni,shopline on beaters,or cheap dailys. 
I have used it as a carrier for flake,followed by topcoat of high end clear after sanding flat.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we used some clear that stack got from his supplier in the bay same clear was used on the roof of the hopper, there was no issue there ,just wondering why. ive done flake jobs with all kinds of clear. best flake i used was from a company in north hollywood called r.e.i warehouse, place had 50 gal drums of every color even cut glass  :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 9 2009, 07:06 PM~14720394
> *we used some clear that stack got from his supplier in the bay same clear was used on the roof of the hopper, there was no issue there ,just wondering why. ive done flake jobs with all kinds of clear. best flake i used was from a company in north hollywood called r.e.i warehouse, place had 50 gal drums of every color even cut glass   :biggrin:
> *


they still around??
we used to go to a place in the San Fernando valley called sparklets 
they had octagon,square and crazy ass fllakes but they closed down years ago


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i learned to flake cars with flake from them they became rei. i went there as a kidwith my theo gil


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i liked the star shaped flake


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Aug 9 2009, 05:00 PM~14718827
> *No Problem.....You have to realize that chemicals are complex and I wouldn't recommend putting  reactive reducer DRR in dupont paint or non related products...We have no issues with omni but I've heard some stories at sema about a different line,with omni and having issues,  I can't go further on that  ...mixing products that are non compatable could create problems...30 dollar clear and 300 dollar clear might not perform or act the same..I can always tell a difference myself between low dollar clear,doesn't mean I wouldn't use it...I sell 4 brands between 69.00 to 89.00 complete..some clear doesn't have uv protection at all.. uv protection stops fade.....If I was doing my own project with kandy or flake I would use a uv protected clear...I'm asking questions because I have no answers to a one month fade,never heard of one or seen it till now....I'm going to shoot the store sign in the freekin  fushia..I've sold that product for 5 years .. I'll shoot  this surfboard and let it sit in the rays...
> *


do tell....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 9 2009, 05:17 PM~14718945
> *Omni has No U.V protection,this info was paased on to me by thier paint rep(the guy I used to run a shop with was a PPG/Omni platinum distributor).I'd only use Omni,shopline on beaters,or cheap dailys.
> I have used it as a carrier for flake,followed by topcoat of high end clear after sanding flat.
> *


just got off the phone with my ppg rep, he says all omni clear has uv protectants , just not as good as the ppg clears..... :dunno:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Aug 9 2009, 08:00 PM~14718827
> *No Problem.....You have to realize that chemicals are complex and I wouldn't recommend putting  reactive reducer DRR in dupont paint or non related products...We have no issues with omni but I've heard some stories at sema about a different line,with omni and having issues,I can't go further on that...mixing products that are non compatable could create problems...30 dollar clear and 300 dollar clear might not perform or act the same..I can always tell a difference myself between low dollar clear,doesn't mean I wouldn't use it...I sell 4 brands between 69.00 to 89.00 complete..some clear doesn't have uv protection at all.. uv protection stops fade.....If I was doing my own project with kandy or flake I would use a uv protected clear...I'm asking questions because I have no answers to a one month fade,never heard of one or seen it till now....I'm going to shoot the store sign in the freekin  fushia..I've sold that product for 5 years .. I'll shoot  this surfboard and let it sit in the rays...
> *


what about the dupont and nason clears and reducers then?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 10 2009, 11:51 AM~14725041
> *just got off the phone with my ppg rep, he says all omni clear has uv protectants , just not as good as the ppg clears..... :dunno:
> *


 :no:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Aug 10 2009, 01:00 AM~14718827
> *No Problem.....You have to realize that chemicals are complex and I wouldn't recommend putting  reactive reducer DRR in dupont paint or non related products...We have no issues with omni but I've heard some stories at sema about a different line,with omni and having issues,I can't go further on that...mixing products that are non compatable could create problems...30 dollar clear and 300 dollar clear might not perform or act the same..I can always tell a difference myself between low dollar clear,doesn't mean I wouldn't use it...I sell 4 brands between 69.00 to 89.00 complete..some clear doesn't have uv protection at all.. uv protection stops fade.....If I was doing my own project with kandy or flake I would use a uv protected clear...I'm asking questions because I have no answers to a one month fade,never heard of one or seen it till now....I'm going to shoot the store sign in the freekin  fushia..I've sold that product for 5 years .. I'll shoot  this surfboard and let it sit in the rays...
> *




in a way i see your point but they are all urethanes at the end of the day


in my OPINION it seems like that is every companies first excuse when something gos wrong 

it's either that or, "who painted it" lol they could be talking to the Kandyman himself and they wouldn't know it, hey that would be a good "experiment"


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I just ordered 7 jars of the monster flakes, lets see how they work out :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

im a big fan of the roth flake, been working just fine for me.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 5 2009, 07:35 PM~14688051
> *man steven dont trip since the first time i dealt wit yaw i was hooked yaw gave me some great advice and lead me in the right direction. i think yaw have great product.  i bought 2 lbs of flake from you guys and da flake buster  about 2yrs go. heres some pics .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i used the xotic brand flake ...i gotta try that , link please ? :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 17 2010, 07:49 AM~16914908
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 i used the xotic brand flake ...i gotta try that , link please ? :dunno:
> *


nope i aint gonna give you shit


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

i used some of the fuscia on a white car and no problems


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lime squeezer on my 53 caddy dash, sprayed with cheap clear been sittin in sun for a year...... still looks good 


























roofs next :biggrin:


----------



## tatersalad (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 10 2009, 10:13 PM~14732217
> *in a way i see your point but they are all urethanes at the end of the day
> in my OPINION it seems like that is every companies first excuse when something gos wrong
> 
> ...


the simple fact is we as a whole are taking these products wether cheap or high dollar and abusing there original use we clear these cars with enough clear to refinish 3 to 4 cars im no differant i just tell the customer that eventually its going to fail film build can not be any more than 8 to 14 mills at a stretch after that well we all know what that looks like i get about 8 years from a candy here in florida i dont know how it is in cali but your clear if at all else should be the best quality product you can afford even if it means you wait and save some more dough it will show on the back end with a longer lasting finish


----------

